

RHEL 7 is out - fs111
http://rhelblog.redhat.com/2014/06/10/red-hat-unveils-red-hat-enterprise-linux-7/

======
SEJeff
This version of RHEL has all of the base bits for running docker as well.
Super exciting times!

Also, the project atomic stuff looks very interesting:
[http://www.projectatomic.io/](http://www.projectatomic.io/)

It is a quasi-coreos like version of RHEL that does atomic binary updates via
the ostree software.

